# Lost Aqua Bound paddle Foxtoon Thurs



## lonewolf (May 14, 2005)

Lost 200cm aqua bound paddle thursday night on Foxton. It was brand new so no name, but couuld identify easily.
Jeff
303-246-1551


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Where did you loose it? I'll be up there this evening and will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*lost paddle*

dan - i was with jeff - we lost it probably a mile up from the normal take out (the parking area across the river from the slanting rock). it was near the end of the run, and in the rapid that makes a right turn, that is fairly rocky. not sure if that helps too much, but i think they are all kind of rocky and turny. 

i think we would have got it but it was getting dark.

thanks for the assistance. - S


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

No luck, sorry.  

Hope you find it!


----------

